# I like posting photo's



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

This is Oregon, May 2004. We started our first ride at Wilder Ranch in Santa Cruz and eventually worked our way up to Mt. Hood. In between we did a ride almost every day,rain or shine. Some,like the Alpine trail, we laid first tracks at the top,in the snow. Saw HUGE bear tracks. I was scared of getting lost. I can be a chicken in the deep woods. Butterflys, heart pounding but I still love it! Sometimes the singletrack dissappeared into a snow field but we always found it and roared on down it! One trail was so wet and it was gorgeous but we spent it dodging newts or salamanders....wet lizards I guess! At the end, I was teeth chattering cold. We finished a couple rides in the dark. This sport is a BLAST!!
BTW, none of this color has been enhanced.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome scenery. So much different from what i'm used to in the S.W. Looks like a rain forest (I guess it sort of is, lol)


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!! First pic looks like it could have been from Hawaii.

First pic trail leading up to second pic..............










Second one from Hawaii - Back side of Waipio Valley










This one is from OR - Umpqua River Trail










aloha,
G


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Looks like home. Oakridge?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Some odd things grow in that bear grass.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Holy Cow...Aloha!*

Those are great photo's of Hawaii. What island is that first shot on and where were you when we were looking for riding partners? Over the years, I've ridden Hawaii, Molokai and Kauai. I heard riding on maui isn't very good. Private land and all. That's where I'm going next. Taking my mom. I've done some fun rides on the islands. Especially when we hook up with locals! Here's a couple of my shots. If you recognize a couple of them, be aware that I'm aware of where they are and I will be a good girl in the future. OK?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha DM,

Yes, I do know where the pictures are from. Let's just say glad you returned safe and had a great time (and didn't get arrested). There was some really sweet single track less then 20 minutes from there.

I'm on the Big Island. The pictures are from a trail that makes itself to the back of Waipio Valley. I'm here!! Call if you ever make it over here and we can hook up for some rides. I pretty much take one major trip once a year. Over the years I've riddeon on Oahu, Molokai, Kauai and of course on the Big Island. Looking forward to some rides some day.

I have a few mountain bikes too, if you don't want to bring one over. Here are two:
http://www.cfht.hawaii.edu/~grant/Turner/grants_Turner.html
http://www.cfht.hawaii.edu/~grant/grants_hare.htm

Aloha,
g


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Just lovely.

These pics of singletrack riding along with one's honey is just killing me! I have to get to oregon, and hawaii and Gooseberry mesa. My boyfriend and I keep promising ourselves such a trip, but our complicated lives keep getting in the way. Thanks for the inspiration and the reminder!

Sabine


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd do Oregon over Gooseberry any day! But I love deep woods, ferns, moss, boiling rivers and deep blue pools! Oakridge, Umpqua, Makenzie river trail and up into Mt. Hood. Every ride STUNNING!! *sigh* My memory cup runneth over. But, I also had a great time the time I did Gooseberry,and it's close to Brian Head!

The Big Island is Hawaii right??? MAAAAAN!! I could kick myself for not knowing about YOU and this web site sooner! We won't go back there for a couple years since we were just there a bit ago and also the year before. We did some great rides on Kuai with a couple local racers. *fret fume aggravation* Oh well, we still had fun. 
btw, 
We'll be good in the future. Most likely. I'm pretty sure. mmm-hmmm. Yup yup yup.
Ciao


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

The reason I love MTBR are the pictures posted from different regions. You love taking picture and I love looking at them. Thank you/


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

dirtmistress said:


> The Big Island is Hawaii right??? MAAAAAN!! I could kick myself for not knowing about YOU and this web site sooner! We won't go back there for a couple years since we were just there a bit ago and also the year before. We did some great rides on Kuai with a couple local racers. *fret fume aggravation* Oh well, we still had fun.
> btw,
> We'll be good in the future. Most likely. I'm pretty sure. mmm-hmmm. Yup yup yup.
> Ciao


Well DM,

Anytime you guys can make it out here feel free to call. Yes, the Big Island is the island of Hawaii.

Kauai had some really great riding too. I loved it out there.

aloha,
g


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

*Pics from this weekend*

San Juan on the climb




























Before descending










Hurkey Creek today






















































Didn't really need all the gear (or use it on my second loop), but wanted to try to pick up more speed on the downhills.

3 trails, 45+ miles, few scratches, no blood. was a great weekend.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*no terrible*

"I heard riding on maui isn't very good. Private land and all. That's where I'm going next. "

Not tons of trails like other places, but still pretty and pretty fun! (ps you can pm if you wanna ride some of these trails) 

aloha-jewels


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

jewels said:


> "I heard riding on maui isn't very good. Private land and all. That's where I'm going next. "
> 
> Not tons of trails like other places, but still pretty and pretty fun! (ps you can pm if you wanna ride some of these trails)
> 
> aloha-jewels


Hey, thanks. I'm hoping to take my mom there in the spring. We shall see. 
I'll be in touch if I do.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*I'll play...*

here are a few from my ride yesterday. I guess they could gone in the foliage thread also!! I did a 13 mile loop around Shadow Mt, on Mt. Spokane. I saw two moose, two deer and had the place all to myself. I was on the XC trail, which were like abandoned double track and while not technically challenging, it was a beautiful ride with lots of ups and downs, and it was a lovely day. Notice the moss on the trees, that always trips me out as we are very far north. Also, the larches, (deciduous conifers) are not quite changing yet, but they will bright orange by next week.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

That rainbow ride shot is schweet!


----------



## SprocketHead (Dec 23, 2004)

*I am so Bummed*

Gmats,

I was there last year and I could have rode Waipio Valley. Of course, I was down in the valley with all the other tourists, thank god we met up with some nice people who took us up the road in their Jeep. I think walking up would not have been fun. We were excited to go mtn biking on the Big Island, but never got around to renting bikes because we were so busy snorkeling. Oh well, that was beautiful to. Thanks everyone for all the fantastic photos! Next time we go to the Big Island, I'll definitely bike it.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

SprocketHead said:


> Gmats,
> 
> I was there last year and I could have rode Waipio Valley. Of course, I was down in the valley with all the other tourists, thank god we met up with some nice people who took us up the road in their Jeep. I think walking up would not have been fun. We were excited to go mtn biking on the Big Island, but never got around to renting bikes because we were so busy snorkeling. Oh well, that was beautiful to. Thanks everyone for all the fantastic photos! Next time we go to the Big Island, I'll definitely bike it.


Always looking to share rides out here. Here's more from around here...........

Inside of Waipeio Valley









Back side of Waipio Valley










Mauna Kea at the end of the day from Parker Ranch...........


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

*New part*

My new headset


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*Last weekend in the Socal Cuyamacas...*

Not quite Maui, Kauai, or Hawaii but the weather was great and the singletrack challenging!


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Jewell of D(enial) said:


> Not quite Maui, Kauai, or Hawaii but the weather was great and the singletrack challenging!


Where is that? Nice pictures.


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

kawboy8 said:


> Where is that? Nice pictures.


It's somewhere off highway 79 towards Lake Cuyamaca. We just parked where we thought the trails were (hadn't been riding much there, usually stick to Noble/Indian Creek/the Lagunas) and headed up one that looked good. It was singletrack all the way and a very chunky climb. Not a heavily used trail, overgrown in places. I don't remember the name of the trail off hand. The top (or where we turned back) was really great! Breezy, cool, passing clouds for occational shade, and nice views! We'll go back soon. It was nice to ride some different dirt!


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

*~Aloha~*

Hey everyone, 

Thanks for sharing all these really inspirational shots! I've always wanted to go ride/board in Oregon and it looks like your trip to Hood was epic!!! I used to live in Northern ID but never made it to OR. Everyone else's shots too and especially of HI. I've got a soft spot for Maui since I was there with my family in 96'. I plan on leaving in about a month or so to stay awhile with a friend. Thinking of shipping my bike in and would love to do some riding if anyone's game. Jewels...the last pic looked like you arrived at the gate of heaven 

Pics coming soon...rain or shine!


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pictures*

Those are beautiful pictures; so inpsiring!!! You have a great camera!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

xc_xtc said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all these really inspirational shots! I've always wanted to go ride/board in Oregon and it looks like your trip to Hood was epic!!! I used to live in Northern ID but never made it to OR. Everyone else's shots too and especially of HI. I've got a soft spot for Maui since I was there with my family in 96'. I plan on leaving in about a month or so to stay awhile with a friend. Thinking of shipping my bike in and would love to do some riding if anyone's game. Jewels...the last pic looked like you arrived at the gate of heaven
> 
> Pics coming soon...rain or shine!


If you make it to the Big Island, drop me a line. Go for a ride or two.

aloha,
g


----------



## phoenixrider (Mar 19, 2005)

*different region*

loved all those beautiful shots of mountains and heavy foliage. the one of tall trees and green fern is my fave. here are some of the desert from last weekends ride.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

phoenixrider said:


> loved all those beautiful shots of mountains and heavy foliage. the one of tall trees and green fern is my fave. here are some of the desert from last weekends ride.


What trail in Phoenix is that? Very cool pics!


----------



## phoenixrider (Mar 19, 2005)

*where in phoenix*

it's usery park. the straight trail is blevins, the one with the bike is moon rock trail with pass mtn in the backgnd. the last one is the huge PHOENIX sign that can be seen from the sky.


----------

